# How to prepare garlic water?



## Gracyperson

Hi dear friends i want to know about how to prepare garlic water for pigeons?following this i want ti know..

1.how much garlic cloves are needed for one liter of water?
2.Should i boil water after putting garlic cloves in it?
3.after how many days it is given to pigeons?
4.should i put whole solid clove in water or after crushing it?

Please tell me i am waiting for your advices.....regards


----------



## APF_LOFT

my pigeons are like vampire they hate the smell and taste of garlic hehe


----------



## Gracyperson

Ahh ok thnx dear..


----------



## Revolution Lofts

What I do is throw 4 cloves of garlic in 4 litre's of water, and leave it sitting at room temperature for 24 hours. Just peel the garlic, and slice it in half down the middle length wise.


----------



## MaryOfExeter

It might help to crush the cloves (which you'd probably need to strain it out before serving) or at least pierce them to help it really get into the water. I wouldn't boil it but just let it sit and I would only leave it in for a day, once a week. If you leave it in the loft any longer than a day it will probably get contaminated and make a nasty bio film. About 3 cloves per gallon is what I see most people doing. I personally only use garlic on the feed in powder form with some oil to help it stick.


----------



## whytwings

I use 1 clove of garlic per litre of water , if it's a huge clove then i find that 1 is suffice for my 2 litre drinkers .......I go round the clove with a fork and prong it each side . I usually find 24 hrs is enough . I may discard the used cloves or throw them into their bath water for another 24 hours .


----------



## mosman

I use one clove smashed a bit to release the "garlic Goodies" to a water that holds about a quart of water. I dont let is sit, boil,wait, I give it to them straight away and they love it. One clove last me several watering. I change it when it starts getting brown.


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft

Gracyperson said:


> Hi dear friends i want to know about how to prepare garlic water for pigeons?following this i want ti know..
> 
> 1.how much garlic cloves are needed for one liter of water?
> 2.Should i boil water after putting garlic cloves in it?
> 3.after how many days it is given to pigeons?
> 4.should i put whole solid clove in water or after crushing it?
> 
> Please tell me i am waiting for your advices.....regards


 It has been awhile since I have even bothered to make garlic water for my pigeons. So, the perfect Garlic drink ? I really don't have a clue. But, for the life of me, I can't understand why one would even consider boiling the water after you place a clove of garlic into the water. I would be more interested in the Perfect Martini, as some Saturday afternoons, while waiting for the race birds to come home, it can get....well...boring. Also, don't know why one would wait days before giving the birds this garlic drink. And if you don't crush the garlic clove, how does one get the garlic into the water ?


----------



## mosman

SmithFamilyLoft said:


> It has been awhile since I have even bothered to make garlic water for my pigeons. So, the perfect Garlic drink ? I really don't have a clue. But, for the life of me, I can't understand why one would even consider boiling the water after you place a clove of garlic into the water. I would be more interested in the Perfect Martini, as some Saturday afternoons, while waiting for the race birds to come home, it can get....well...boring. Also, don't know why one would wait days before giving the birds this garlic drink. And if you don't crush the garlic clove, how does one get the garlic into the water ?


Garlic does NOT have to be crushed to seep into the water. I have used whole cloves also and it works well. Garlic gets STRONGER the smaller you cut it.


----------



## spirit wings

I have heard great things about garlic in general for different things.. has anyone have a before and after garlic story about their birds?.. mine seem great and only get fresh water everyday.


----------



## Gracyperson

Thanx my all dear friends for your kind reply i really thankful to you... I want to know also that i have heared that use apple cider vinegar in water so tell me can i give mix up of apple cider vinegar with garlic water and how much quantity should be given to pigeons of apple cider vinegar with garlic water and without garlic water


----------



## tjad25

this might help http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nkxQUrCm6zw


----------



## Nkloft

I use the powder garlic I give 1 table spoon per gallon of water once a week its easier, since I hated the small of garlic on my hands I like this better


----------



## spirit wings

does anyone know exactly why they put the garlic in the water, I forget. has anything been proven?


----------



## Wayne Johnson

Jack Watley is a famous Discus fish breeder from Florida. He was a proponent of fresh garlic in in fish food starting in the 1980’s. Since then I have seen several articles on the anti-parasite qualities of fresh garlic in fish. Garlic has a long tradition of being a “tonic” or panacea. The Romans considered it so healthful that they always ate it just before battle to invigorate themselves. All of the actual research on the subject conclude that it must be FRESH garlic rather than dried or powdered for the health benefits to be active. Wayne


----------



## Doves1111

*GARLIC: Some Facts for the Fancier*

Me thinks I'm gonna try it for my doves...

http://www3.telus.net/npaw/gchf13.html

Dawn


----------



## AZCorbin

We use to garlic the water however it stains the waterers heavily in garlic. We cut it up into tiny pieces and they love to eat it straight.


----------



## Pollo70

The smell doesn't bother me the preparation can take a minute wich isn't bad 4 cloves poked with a fork to a gallon of water is what I use.recently I purchased some garlic juice from jedds pigeon supply. just add it to the water and your good to go, the birds seem to love it.


----------



## Pollo70

Gracyperson said:


> Hi dear friends i want to know about how to prepare garlic water for pigeons?following this i want ti know..
> 
> 1.how much garlic cloves are needed for one liter of water?
> 2.Should i boil water after putting garlic cloves in it?
> 3.after how many days it is given to pigeons?
> 4.should i put whole solid clove in water or after crushing it?
> 
> Please tell me i am waiting for your advices.....regards


They have some videos on youtube that break down the whole proccess I believe I watched one from hawkbait loft or John Glemser website good stuff.


----------



## whytwings

mosman said:


> Garlic does NOT have to be crushed to seep into the water. I have used whole cloves also and it works well. Garlic gets STRONGER the smaller you cut it.


I agree .............this is no need to smash or crush the clove , it will leach out into the water if pronged on all sides with a fork or by some other method .


----------



## SamanthaBrooke

I use garlic juice from foys, it is really strong but it is just 2 table spoons to a gallon and I don't have to touch it, leave it in 24 hours then spray out waterer with hot hot water to get rid of the residue. I do it 2x a week along with the DE on the food 24/7 light dusting.


----------



## Gracyperson

No one has replied my apple cider vinegar question


----------



## whytwings

Gracyperson said:


> No one has replied my apple cider vinegar question


I would not use the two together ........I prefer to alternate them .

I use 5 ml of ACV to 1 litre of water


----------



## Pollo70

Gracyperson said:


> No one has replied my apple cider vinegar question


I agree use one or the other. use acv, one week then garlic the following week I would not mix both together


----------



## [email protected]

I buy a jar of minced garlic in water i put 1 heaping tablespoon in the water with the water from the jar then I top off the jar with more water. I do this once a week, this treats parasite in the bird hookworm, tapeworm, and a host of others no fuss no miss it works! Also I do cider vinegar on the same schedule as the garlic a couple of cap full in the same water feeder I don't use a lot of pesticides don't like them I use electrolyte in the winter too keep them hydrated, pigeons drink more in winter then summer I feel. So get yourself a jar of minced garlic in water it works!!
Best of luck
And keep on trucking!!!!
CRZYTRKR........


----------

